# FR: I wouldn't turn 16 for another week



## BlueWaffles

Salut 

I'm wondering about how the English tendency to use "would" to describe actions that were set to happen in the past translates into French. Here is a sample sentence: "I wasn't supposed to be driving because I wouldn't turn 16 for another week". 

I have "Je n'étais pas censé conduire car je n'allais pas avoir 16 ans jusqu'à la semaine d'après". I also considered "Je n'étais pas censé conduire car je n'aurais pas avoir 16 ans", which uses the conditional the same way English would. Suggestions would be nice.


----------



## Covered

Hello BlueWaffles 

Your first sentence is totally correct and that is what I would say. Well, actually I would change _'jusqu'à la semaine d'après'_ for _'avant la semaine d'après'_.

However, I'm afraid your second sentence is grammatically incorrect. Do you want me to spend some hard minutes trying to explain why or can you manage that?


----------



## BlueWaffles

Haha thank you. I figured the second one was wrong so no hard minutes will be necessary =p


----------



## Cheshire Cat's Smile

I would rather say
"Je n'étais pas censé conduire, car je n'aurais pas 16 avant encore une semaine..."


----------



## Covered

Cheshire Cat's Smile said:


> I would rather say
> "Je n'étais pas censé conduire, car je n'aurais pas 16 avant encore une semaine..."



I can't agree with that. Why did you come up with the conditional form _'j'aurais'_?


----------



## Cheshire Cat's Smile

Covered,
... on peut utiliser le conditionnel avec *une valeur de futur* conformément aux règles de *concordance des temps*. Dans cet emploi, le conditionnel peut être considéré comme un temps de l'indicatif et il n'exprime donc aucune nuance d'incertitude ou de doute. Vous pouvez vérifier de votre côté.
http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/conditionnel.php

Je pense qu'il verra ce film avant nous => je pensais qu'il verrait ce film avant nous.
je pense qu'il aura vu ce film avant nous => je pensais qu'il aurait vu ce film avant nous.

To BlueWaffles :
In this kind of sentence, you have to harmonize tenses. The conditional I used here does not express doubt or uncertainty, it works here as an indicative tense; there's no modality left in this use.

"Je n'étais pas censé conduire car je n'allais pas avoir 16 ans jusqu'à la semaine d'après"  We wouldn't say that... it would mean you wouldn't be 16 up to the next week... which wouldn't make sense.
"Je n'étais pas censé conduire car je n'aurais pas avoir 16 ans" the verb form aurais avoir doesn't exist.


----------



## Barsac

Je n'étais pas censé conduire car il me manquait une semaine pour avoir 16 ans. 
Je n'étais pas censé conduire car j'avais à ce moment 16 ans moins une semaine.


----------



## BlueWaffles

hm. On dirait que l'usage du conditionnel montré par Cheshire Cat's Smile c'est correct, mais les phrases de Barsac ont l'air plus naturel. Lequel croyez-vous qu'il emploierait un garçon de quinze ans?


----------



## Covered

BlueWaffles said:


> hm. On dirait que l'usage du conditionnel montré par Cheshire Cat's Smile c'est correct, mais les phrases de Barsac ont l'air plus naturel. Lequel croyez-vous qu'il emploierait un garçon de quinze ans?


 
Je n'aime pas trop l'utilisation du conditionnel dans une principale au passé en ce qui concerne l'oral (ce qu'a proposé Cheshire Cat's Smile - qui est néanmoins correct au niveau de la grammaire, je n'y avais même pas pensé)

Si cette phrase sort de la bouche d'un enfant de quinze ans, je préférerais nettement la première proposition de Barsac qui se trouve être à-propos:
_'Je n'étais pas censé conduire car il me manquait une semaine pour avoir 16 ans._ '


----------



## BlueWaffles

merci beaucoup!


----------



## Cheshire Cat's Smile

La phrase ne peut pas sortir de la bouche d'un enfant de 15 ans, puisque rédigée au passé... le narrateur a au minimum 16 ans... ceci étant, pour travailler avec des jeunes de cet âge depuis longtemps, je peux vous assurer qu'il emploient très bien le conditionnel dans ce cas (sans pour autant savoir que c'est le conditionnel, mais ceci est un autre débat  )


----------



## missjojo

Bonjour, je ne pense pas qu'en français on utiliserait le conditionnel dans ce cas là. Je dirais  plutôt : je n'étais pas supposé conduire car je n'allais avoir mes 16 ans que la semaine suivante. Cela semble me parait plus naturel.


----------



## Cheshire Cat's Smile

Et pourtant si, c'est un des usages du conditionnel...


----------



## Covered

Je soutiens missjojo à plein coeur, et je suis content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à penser de cette façon 

Cheshire, comme je l'ai dit, je ne remets pas en question la justesse de votre phrase. Nous essayons simplement de donner une traduction à-propos étant donné le contexte qui semble doublement privilégier une syntaxe simple (oral, jeune locuteur).


----------



## Cheshire Cat's Smile

J'ai bien compris... cependant, je ne vois pas ce qui permet d'affirmer que le locuteur est jeune... ce pourrait très bien être une personne plus âgée se remémorant ses frasques de jeunesse.
Pour travailler également avec des jeunes du même âge aux Etats Unis, je ne suis pas certaine qu'un "enfant" de 15-16 ans emploierait cette tournure de phrase en Anglais... mais ce n'est qu'un avis. 
Ce qui me gêne davantage, je l'avoue, c'est de lire qu'on "ne dirait pas ça en Français" alors que c'est là la construction correcte. Mais peut-être suis-je un peu tatillonne sur le bon usage...


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

There seem to be two schools of thought on this topic, judging from the various posts:
(1): the conditional is normal usage to describe a future in the past, therefore "parce que je n'aurais 16 ans que la semaine suivante" is perfectly valid in this context.
(2): even though (1) above may be grammatically correct, no-one would actually say that because it is way too formal.

One thing that might reconcile everyone is to observe the following:

(1): It is indeed normal to use the conditional to express the idea of a future in the past, even in informal speech, but only in a context different from the example given. It works well in the context of _indirect speech_, or in general in a subordinate clause introduced by "que" and expressing someone's words or thoughts ("tu m'avais bien dit que tu me *téléphonerais*, non? J'étais sûr que tu m'*appellerais *avant d'arriver!")

(2): "Je n'étais pas censé conduire car je n'*aurais *16 ans que la semaine suivante" sounds a little odd because it does not follow the type of main clause that would normally introduce indirect speech (or "indirect thought") such as "je pensais que", "on m'avait dit que" etc. This particular use of the conditional, which is akin to "discours indirect libre," i.e. indirect speech without a main clause, is found mostly in writing and is more formal.


----------

